# DirecTV WHDVR and Uverse Internet



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

I currently have AT & T DSL internet Pro package. Speed of only 3 mbps. I am considering going to Uverse Max Plus with speeds up to 18mbps. I also have the DirecTV WHDVR. I was wanting to have a faster connection for my Netflix account and also for DirecTV Cinema.

I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with At & T Uverse and the DirecTV WHDVR. Specifically if it works well with the DirecTV WHDVR? 

With my current setup with a Linksys Cisco 3000 router the WHDVR was constantly dropping off so I disconnected the internet. Several on here say I need to set up static IP addresses, but I am unsure how to do this. I was wondering if Uverse internet had the same problem with the DirecTV WHDVR?

Any help or experiences with Uverse internet and WHDVR would be helpful to hear about.

Thanks.........................


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

U-Who will require a modem/router change and I use their 2Wire, which works fine with default settings here for me. No need [for me] to use static IPs.

I have their 12 Mb/s service and can what HD ondemand in real time.


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> U-Who will require a modem/router change and I use their 2Wire, which works fine with default settings here for me. No need [for me] to use static IPs.
> 
> I have their 12 Mb/s service and can what HD ondemand in real time.


VOS,

Thanks for the quick reply. So you have not had any receivers dropping off your network with DirecTV WHDVR and Uverse?

This is great news if you have not had any problems with this configuration! I was scared getting Uverse I would have the same problems with receivers dropping off.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just got U-verse, way out in the country, so I get just under 3 mbps.... but it's steady, and I tend to let my VOD happen at night, to watch in later days. 
A new modem, a new system, but no problems thus far. Before I had Comcast, and occasionally it would crawl.


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

I have U-Verse Max (12Mbps) and have no problems with the DHCP coming from the AT&T U-Verse Router. I used to have the AT&T DSL Elite (6Mbps) and had no problems there either. I've seen the STBs drop-off on reboots or power loss sometimes and I just re-run the network setup on them and they work fine. Make sure you only have one DHCP server on your network, let the AT&T router handle that. Also the DirecTV Cinema (on Demand) is limited to DirecTV's servers and connections on their end. They still will require the download lag time even with your higher speed.


----------



## noroll (Aug 29, 2007)

Max Turbo 24Mbps here. It's way overkill but works great. Can watch instantly well... instantly


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I have 18Mbps speed with U-Verse, and I have no problems either with WHDVR. 

All my receivers talk fine to each other, and VOD works at a reasonable speed. I don't do VOD very much because Netflix and Amazon Prime instantly stream to my TV, while I have to wait for VOD to finish.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

snowcat said:


> I have 18Mbps speed with U-Verse, and I have no problems either with WHDVR.
> 
> All my receivers talk fine to each other, and VOD works at a reasonable speed. I don't do VOD very much because Netflix and Amazon Prime instantly stream to my TV, *while I have to wait for VOD to finish*.


You need to wait for it to finish? 
I can use the watch now option, and when I had a 6 Mb/s connection, only needed to wait long enough to not run out of buffer.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I only have 3mbps from Comcast Economy Plus, the lowest and cheapest high speed plan, And when I download VOD I wait a minute or two then start watching with no waiting for it to complete, As long is there enough in the buffer to watch, and notice that when you start watching it downloads faster that way.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> I only have 3mbps from Comcast Economy Plus, the lowest and cheapest high speed plan, And when I download VOD I wait a minute or two then start watching with no waiting for it to complete, As long is there enough in the buffer to watch, and notice that when you start watching it downloads faster that way.


3 Mb/s and SD works fairly well. You need about 10 Mb/s for HD to work as well.


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

mjm76 said:


> I currently have AT & T DSL internet Pro package. Speed of only 3 mbps. I am considering going to Uverse Max Plus with speeds up to 18mbps. I also have the DirecTV WHDVR. I was wanting to have a faster connection for my Netflix account and also for DirecTV Cinema.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with At & T Uverse and the DirecTV WHDVR. Specifically if it works well with the DirecTV WHDVR?
> 
> ...


I wanted to update everyone on the above post. I did get Uverse Max Plus internet (speeds up to 18 mb/s). I have had it for 8 days and I want to report that it is working very well with the DirecTV WHDVR. I have been on the Uverse now for 8 days and I have not had any of my 4 DirecTV receivers drop off the network. I have also tried DirecTV VOD and it starts playing almost immediately! So far so good!

I want to thank everyone who responded to me in this thread, especially VOS who posted within minutes of me posting my thread. This is a great forum!


----------

